

The Science Behind Concentration - sscheper
http://howtogetfocused.com/chapters/8-things-everybody-ought-to-know-about-concentrating/

======
car
Don't wast your time. This is useless SPAM. No references to scientific
sources, but a link to an e-book.

~~~
whimsy
Spam? We often get similar articles about this sort of thing, and this was one
of the few that I thought had useful advice.

------
asimjalis
I thought it was pretty good. Some useful techniques. For example do just one
thing every day. Counterintuitive but powerful.

